# Credit card not working dilema!!!



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

A college age woman approached me last night at the market. She looked a bit upset and bewildered as she shyly approached and spoke in a soft voice. Apparently her credit card was not functioning and she needed money to buy gas with. She was from the area and was headed out to another town a few hundred miles away. She had ¼ tank and needed money to fill up with but her credit card was rejected or didn’t function at the pump.

I could have handed her some cash, I always use cash for weekly purchases but I didn’t give her any. I looked a bit surprised and said ‘wow, I can’t imagine that happening to me!’ or something to that effect. I informed her I did not have any cash, never do as I always use the convenience of my cards. I told her it might be a good idea to keep some cash hidden in the vehicle, just in case this might happen again. She just gave me a disgusted look and walked off and asked another person. I figured she still had enough gas to get home or to a bank tomorrow to get cash or a new card or something, it was not a life or death situation.

I bet a majority of people would be in her shoes if their cards didn’t work too. Folks at work are always surprised that I carry cash. Even the vending machines at work take credit or debit cards as well as cash. I keep cash at work, home and in the car. Currently in the car is a 20, a 10, a five and five ones with a bag of change equal to about three bucks. I could stop and make an exact change purchase if I ever had to. It does not always have to be a total SHTF situation to use your preps!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Woody said:


> A college age woman approached me last night at the market. She looked a bit upset and bewildered as she shyly approached and spoke in a soft voice. Apparently her credit card was not functioning and she needed money to buy gas with. She was from the area and was headed out to another town a few hundred miles away. She had ¼ tank and needed money to fill up with but her credit card was rejected or didnt function at the pump.
> 
> I could have handed her some cash, I always use cash for weekly purchases but I didnt give her any. I looked a bit surprised and said wow, I cant imagine that happening to me! or something to that effect. I informed her I did not have any cash, never do as I always use the convenience of my cards. I told her it might be a good idea to keep some cash hidden in the vehicle, just in case this might happen again. She just gave me a disgusted look and walked off and asked another person. I figured she still had enough gas to get home or to a bank tomorrow to get cash or a new card or something, it was not a life or death situation.
> 
> I bet a majority of people would be in her shoes if their cards didnt work too. Folks at work are always surprised that I carry cash. Even the vending machines at work take credit or debit cards as well as cash. I keep cash at work, home and in the car. Currently in the car is a 20, a 10, a five and five ones with a bag of change equal to about three bucks. I could stop and make an exact change purchase if I ever had to. It does not always have to be a total SHTF situation to use your preps!


I always carry cash too... I just emptied out the change (leaving around $3 bucks) from the console of my car... Wrapped $20 in quarters, $5 in dimes, $4 in nickels, and $1.50 in pennies... I agree that it is always a good idea to have more than plastic on you... Btw - she sounds like she was either A) maxed out on the Credit Card - most have 24 hr customer service departments with the 800# on back, or 2) she was scamming people $20 at a time.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Woody said:


> A college age woman approached me last night at the market. She looked a bit upset and bewildered as she shyly approached and spoke in a soft voice. Apparently her credit card was not functioning...She just gave me a disgusted look and walked off and asked another person...


I'm guessing here.

College age. Mommy & Daddy provided their little girl a credit card.

Little girl maxed it on partties, clothing and on a new iPhone.

Then she is surpirised the the gas pump rejected it and now is looking to others to get her out of the situtation just like Mommy & Daddy would do? 

And when her female assets didn't get what she wanted she tries another sucker. 

Can you tell I'm having a bad day at work?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We normally carry some emergency cash and carry more when travelling. One Friday our account was cleaned out by someone who got our account number when I renewed our phone with a new company (the old one sold the account to them). If we'd have been a long way from home we may not have had enough cash to get back home. It was in the winter here and nights get mighty cold and we wouldn't have had enough to rent a motel room. I'd like to say we always have a cash stash available but that wouldn't be true. We've been through some pretty hard times in our life.

Stuff happens to people. We've given cash to strangers and also bought gasoline and food for them. I look them over carefully but there've been times we helped them out even when we had minor doubts.

Some of the most meaningful times in my life happened when complete strangers opened their hearts and wallet to help in a time of need. 

Here's just one example of many I could cite: My first wife's battery died unexpectedly 300 miles from home and a complete stranger gave her the battery out of his car to get her and our infant daughter back on the road. I was at a new job and living in my car while trying to find housing. She had no way to contact me. (It was pre-cell phone days.) 

I've always wanted to be more like him than some selfish scrooge who didn't help when he had the opportunity. I don't know if the OP's person was legitimate or not and I'm not judging him in any way but not everyone who needs help is conning us. Sometimes things just happen.

We help people on the road almost every time we see a need. We seldom give cash and we try to be responsible about who we help but the world is a dreary place without the milk of human kindness.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I remember being 16 and out of town on my motorcycle visiting a girlfriend. Somehow I lost my wallet and was suddenly broke and without enough gas to get home (some 70 miles away). I went back to my girlfriends but they had already left to go visit some relatives. Cell phones did not exist and I didn't know anyone else that lived there. I admit that at 16 my mind turned to theft, but knowing that my Dad (an LEO) would kill me. Then I thought about calling my Dad or going to the local state police office, but then he would know I was out of town on my motorcycle visiting a girl of whom they did not approve. So instead drove to a grimy service station. I went in and asked for the manager. I told him my story and asked if there was any work I could do to earn a tank of gas. He looked me over and told me to start by cleaning the bathrooms (which were disgusting). Then I took out all the garbage, poured used oil from big cans into a tank out back, filled several grease guns, swept the shop floor and filled the cooler with Coke. Almost 3 hours later he told me to go fill up my bike. Once it was full he handed me a bottle of Coke and a $5 bill. He said "No man should ever walk around without an extra fiver in his front pocket". I thanked him, he thanked me. And I left for home. 

My point is that I would not consider that unusual for the time. But today? No way. It's all about handouts, gimme gimme and what can YOU do to take care of me. Someone hurry up and fix my problems! If it's a con I have the advantage of displaying a badge and asking for identification. We have pan handlers all the time ask people for money at gas stations and the like. Some have confessed to making $120-300 a day.


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2011)

As truck drivers we probably get hit up more than most for help with money and fuel. After awhile you do get hardened to the request...always kids in a car..far from home...card won't work....lost wallet...just no money(but a cigarette hanging out of their mouth) so my first thought was good for you for not getting scammed. THEN I read the response from MM and thought how true. We do need kindness...BUT how do you decide if enabling a user/scammer or a person really in need?


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2011)

dlharris said:


> As truck drivers we probably get hit up more than most for help with money and fuel. After awhile you do get hardened to the request...always kids in a car..far from home...card won't work....lost wallet...just no money(but a cigarette hanging out of their mouth) so my first thought was good for you for not getting scammed. THEN I read the response from MM and thought how true. We do need kindness...BUT how do you decide if enabling a user/scammer or a person really in need?


Also you have to worry they are just trying to get you to get your wallet out to possibly rob you. Happening alot a gas stations and truck stops..... Makes me sad that we have to be worried about helping someone.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

FWIW most police department have a voucher system to help people like that in need. Out local PD has vouchers (provided by local churches and other groups) for everything from gasoline, hotel rooms, food, Goodwill, etc. You can offer to call the local police to see if they can help. People pulling a con or would-be thieves will probably walk off quickly or start making fast excuses, where people truly in need will welcome the assistance.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hubby has been on the road and we couldnt tell you how many times some one has come up to him for cash. They dont want gas, they want cash! We feel its a scam. You can really tell when someone is in need and we do help out. But I think this will happen more often as times get tougher and people dont want to work.


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> FWIW most police department have a voucher system to help people like that in need. Out local PD has vouchers (provided by local churches and other groups) for everything from gasoline, hotel rooms, food, Goodwill, etc. You can offer to call the local police to see if they can help. People pulling a con or would-be thieves will probably walk off quickly or start making fast excuses, where people truly in need will welcome the assistance.


Love that! Will definitely use that info! Thanks!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Its sad that I always just assume something like that is a scam. Even sadder that it almost always is.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

My husband told me a story about how when he was growing up his mom had the kids in the car and was going through a drive-thru. A 'bum' came up to the car and asked for change so he could get himself a burger from said drive-thru. Hubby's mom added an extra burger to the order and gave it to the man. He cussed her out and threw the burger at the car. He really wanted the money so he could get something other than the food he claimed to want/need. This is the reason my husband pretends he does not see these panhandlers when we are out and about.

I flat out tell them 'NO!'. Though I did have a pregnant woman tell me she needed money to get a hotel room because her BF threw her out. She said she had no money for food or lodging so I invited her to join me on my shopping trip at Walmart (she was in the parking lot). I was also pregnant so I felt for her. I ended up buying her a box of snack cake donuts and a coke. She told me some story about being lactose intolerant when I offered to get her milk. But I felt better buying her the small bit of crap food than giving her cash. 

Now it seems there are more people standing in the parking lot at our local Costco asking for money. They also seem to always have a child or more with them. (First of all, your kid is school aged and it is 11am on a Wed so why in hell is your kid not in class!)


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I remember being 16 and out of town on my motorcycle visiting a girlfriend. Somehow I lost my wallet and was suddenly broke and without enough gas to get home (some 70 miles away). I went back to my girlfriends but they had already left to go visit some relatives. Cell phones did not exist and I didn't know anyone else that lived there. I admit that at 16 my mind turned to theft, but knowing that my Dad (an LEO) would kill me. Then I thought about calling my Dad or going to the local state police office, but then he would know I was out of town on my motorcycle visiting a girl of whom they did not approve. So instead drove to a grimy service station. I went in and asked for the manager. I told him my story and asked if there was any work I could do to earn a tank of gas. He looked me over and told me to start by cleaning the bathrooms (which were disgusting). Then I took out all the garbage, poured used oil from big cans into a tank out back, filled several grease guns, swept the shop floor and filled the cooler with Coke. Almost 3 hours later he told me to go fill up my bike. Once it was full he handed me a bottle of Coke and a $5 bill. He said "No man should ever walk around without an extra fiver in his front pocket". I thanked him, he thanked me. And I left for home.
> 
> My point is that I would not consider that unusual for the time. But today? No way. It's all about handouts, gimme gimme and what can YOU do to take care of me. Someone hurry up and fix my problems! If it's a con I have the advantage of displaying a badge and asking for identification. We have pan handlers all the time ask people for money at gas stations and the like. Some have confessed to making $120-300 a day.


I understand your point. Just that a lot of businesses won't let someone work a bit for a few bucks. Not because they are mean or heartless, because of liability. For example, if you were dumping that oil and happened to pull out your back or fall, you wouldn't be covered under workmans comp. You would be a liability.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

I am the WORSE judge of character in the history of man!! I can't tell you how many times I have believed people only to find out later they were lying. Thank goodness I'm the only family member with that flaw! I can remember the first time I saw a man with a "Will work for food" sign, I was so upset. Hubby just said: You believe that? I thought hubby was so cruel..that was until I read the Sunday paper. Seems they had more money than anyone!
But twice I think I might have helped someone:

I had taken my son and d-n-l to the airport one night, about midnight, and on the way home had to fill up. While pumping gas, a man in the next car asked if I had any money that he could borrow. His pregnant daughter and wife were in the car and he was on his way to the hospital. He said he didn't have enough gas to even get to the hospital and he didn't get paid until Friday. 
A very pregnant daughter and they don't keep gas in the car!!! 
I told him I was having to use my debit card and he thanked me and went back to his car. He looked like he was truly trying to figure out what to do and I watched the actions of the passengers and figured he might be telling the truth, so I put enough gas in his car to get him to the hospital and back home...but I used my debit card! I wasn't about to let him see cash. He thanked me and offered his name so he could repay it but I told him to consider it a gift for the new grand baby.
Then last Christmas I had a woman approach me and my daughter for $20 in a Publix grocery store parking lot. She had lost her job, etc, etc. As a parent, I thought this could be another teaching exercise for my daughter so I told the lady we would pay at the checkout. She didn't want to go back in because she said they would recognize her and kick her out for harassing the customers. When I told her I would handle that, she agreed...so she must have been desperate. I watched as she picked through the items and she selected fairly good choices except the coffee, she wanted a smaller size of a particular brand instead of a cheaper one, but I figured what the heck, if she gives out quicker...that's her problem. When we got back to the car, I questioned my daughter about this lady from everything from: why was she in this predicament to was she real or just a panhandler. Though my daughter was 28 at the time, I never pass up an opportunity to teach!


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> Some have confessed to making $120-300 a day.


A person I knew in Madison, WI used to laugh about standing on the median on the West side a couple times a week varying the times. He said he got an average of $400 a day, in just a few hours.

I haven't spoken to him since, and I hope he was struck by a car.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

rhrobert said:


> A person I knew in Madison, WI used to laugh about standing on the median on the West side a couple times a week varying the times. He said he got an average of $400 a day, in just a few hours.
> 
> I haven't spoken to him since, and I hope he was struck by a car.


There was a news story a few years back about a man here in L.A. that would take his second hand sax and stand at the end of the freeway off ramp blowing random notes. No sign or claim of hardship. People would give him money and he referred to it as tips because he thought he was entertaining them while they exited the freeway. He made enough money to pay his rent, car note, cell bill and other bills with plenty left over to take monthly trips to Vegas.

While he never claimed to be in need he was taking advantage of people's kindness.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

I once had to ask a lady on the street in front of the courthouse in a nearby city I had gone to for some $$ as I realized I had left my purse back at my office....she gave me 5$ and that was enough for gas to get back, so I empathize with people when they ask me for gas $, but I realize they are probably lying. I am very careful and not real empathetic in general, I never give money to beggers and I won't talk to people trying to sell me things, but I have a (stupid) soft spot for "I ran out of gas" ers...LOL!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I understand your point. Just that a lot of businesses won't let someone work a bit for a few bucks. Not because they are mean or heartless, because of liability. For example, if you were dumping that oil and happened to pull out your back or fall, you wouldn't be covered under workmans comp. You would be a liability.


Tell that the several 100,000's of illegals working in the USA for cash every day.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I would never tip. Waiters get paid, the “why give them more” mentality.

Daughter worked her way thru college as a waitress. She told me if it hadn’t been for some gracious tips she would have given up. Hmmmm.

Wife and I were at a middleclass restaurant a few days before Christmas. Waitress looked like she had worked a double shift and was frazzled. It’s time I pay forward all those that helped my daughter thru college. I handed the waitress some cash and told her the change was her tip. Waitress came back with the cash in her hand and said that I have made a mistake. My first thought was I underpaid the bill. But that wasn’t the case. She thought I gave her too much because of the large tip! I told that I didn’t make a mistake and Merry Christmas! I thought she was going to break down and cry and (gasp) hugged me.

You can tell when you are getting old when your daughter gives you advice…….and she is right!

And old dogs CAN be taught new tricks.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> I would never tip. Waiters get paid, the "why give them more" mentality.
> 
> Daughter worked her way thru college as a waitress. She told me if it hadn't been for some gracious tips she would have given up. Hmmmm.
> 
> ...


I worked at a few different restaurants during college and never counted on tips but they did help. One girl I worked with waited on a party of 12 for several hours. They were taking their time and she was hoping for a decent tip but nothing too big. The man that paid the bill handed her a card after the check was paid that said "You are paid to wait on customers and provide excellent service. Thank you. There is no need for you to expect us to give you more than that." It pissed us all off when she showed us. Needless to say it got pinned up in the break room with the guy's name written under it.


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> FWIW most police department have a voucher system to help people like that in need. Out local PD has vouchers (provided by local churches and other groups) for everything from gasoline, hotel rooms, food, Goodwill, etc. You can offer to call the local police to see if they can help. People pulling a con or would-be thieves will probably walk off quickly or start making fast excuses, where people truly in need will welcome the assistance.


This is good to know- thanks, Sentry!


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

What absolutely surprises me in this thread is that so many of you use CC and DC when they are not absolutely necessary thus betraying operational security.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Tell that the several 100,000's of illegals working in the USA for cash every day.


That is only because they don't know that they can sue for getting hurt YET! It used to be that if you got hurt you rested or went to the doc or even worked through it. Most of the time it was your dumb ass mistake that got you hurt in the first place.

I carry cash but I carry it in different pockets. One pocket will have larger bills another will have change and small bills. The wallet is always empty except for the cards.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

I always have cash on me for the unexpected.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> What absolutely surprises me in this thread is that so many of you use CC and DC when they are not absolutely necessary thus betraying operational security.


My husband and I pay cash for purchases that are large or might seem odd to the 'normal' person. We use the debit card for smaller shopping trips or gas. I also buy and sell through ebay and etsy so I'd rather Paypal had my card number than direct banking info.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Every summer, a local shopping mall has pan handlers standing at the exit holding signs that say "need money for food" or something similar to that. Every week I would see a different person standing there. I told my wife that is so strange they all found the same spot to stand and beg for money. A few months later I was reading the local paper and found a small article several pages in that said that the local university has been putting social study students on that same corner for a class project to see how much they could collect based on their dress, male , female, what their sign says, etc.

That was 10 years ago or more and I still see pan handlers on the same corner.

On another story that made the paper. a Miami pan handler that always sat at the same corner near a bank in the downtown area was a fixture there for years. One day he didn't show up, when the local people that saw him all the time noticed that he wasn't there they called the police to find him. They discovered that he had an upscale apartment and they found him inside dead from natural causes. The police also found roughly $400,000 in loose change in bags in the apartment. When they researched his back ground they also discovered that he was retired from a bank in New York city where he held the position of bank president.

Now, I don't trust anyone that comes up to me to say they need money.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

I paid inside for somebody like this, ponied up 10 bucks for them. Came by later and asked if the guy got his gas, I was told that he came in and said that the pump did not work and asked for the 10 bucks back. I have never given gas money since.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We're pretty careful about who gets help. We never give to what I call "professional" panhandlers. These are the people standing on the corner with a sign. We tend to look others over carefully. We had a teenage girl come over once asking for cash for gasoline to get home. I said "no" then we watched for a bit. She got in a suburban with four guys and they motored off down the highway. That was a good call.

Another time we were at a truck stop when an obviously homeless guy drove up in an old, car. He asked for cash for gasoline with a story about being stranded after a VA appointment was cancelled. I didn't believe or disbelieve his story but he was not drunk and there were no signs of alcohol in his vehicle. I gave him a twenty and he headed for the gas pump. I don't know if he was legit or not but we took a chance.

Sometimes who gets or doesn't get is based on feelings or intuition and how much we have ourselves. We seldom give cash and have found that a lot of people back right off if you offer to buy them food or gasoline. Those people we just wave at as we leave. Sometimes they've had an obvious vehicle problem and we do what we can to help them. Usually its a ride home or to town.

I guess if we have it to give and there's someone who appears to be legit I'd rather give and get scammed than deny help to someone who is truly in need.

God will take care of it in the end. We've certainly had our share of help from strangers in the past.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

My aunt said many years ago...Its not your responsibility what someone does with what you give. God will place on your heart a desire to give your responsibility to act, theirs is what they do with that gift.
I no longer worry if I am being "scammed" only follow my heart. I have found once I let go of me deciding who was in need and trust God to lead those who He wants me to help, I dont have many scammers approaching me. I see others getting asked but they stay away from me LOL BUT then again it could be when I am someplace not "home" I put on my work face .....


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> My aunt said many years ago...Its not your responsibility what someone does with what you give. God will place on your heart a desire to give your responsibility to act, theirs is what they do with that gift.
> I no longer worry if I am being "scammed" only follow my heart. I have found once I let go of me deciding who was in need and trust God to lead those who He wants me to help, I dont have many scammers approaching me


Consider me impressed and humbled.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't keep money in a bank--if I need an online purchase, I have dh put that amt. in and instantly proceed with purchase.
1) hungry?? give them a gift cert. from fast food like Mcd.--never cash
2) needs gas?? put the gas in yourself how far they say they need to go--need 100 miles??? put in only 5 gallons max. that will get them close enough--if not, let them call a friend.

Cruel?? Not exactly, most would be ecstatic to get this help--unless it is a ploy for money.

Preaching from a prepper with a drug addict sister I moved from 5 years ago. Oh, haven't heard from her for 5 years.
What a surprise!!!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Hardest no I ever gave was a young lady at the gas station with a baby in a stroller. But, it was still no


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I used to drive down to Midtown every day... getting off 75/85 on 14th street... there on the corner the first day I ever went there, I actually rolled down my window and threw out a dollar to a guy standing on the street corner. His sign read - Why lie - Need $ for Beer. Today, that same guy is still down there - I gave him $1 out of 5 years of seeing that sign 5 days a week... Just for the honesty.

As a former bartender - I do tip wait staff on average 15-20% - do you know your Pizza delivery person makes $4.25/hour... that the 'delivery surcharge' doesn't go to them, it is for the franchisee to pay car insurance on their drivers - AND the driver's pay their own gas?!? Yeah, I tip good - $5 is the norm, and leading up to Christmas it goes up to $5 plus the change I have left over for paying... could be $2.23 or it could be another $5... 

However, there is a difference between being charitible and being a chump... There have been multiple occassions where I have offered to buy someone a lunch who is begging for money... Sometimes I have been taken up - which I absolutely follow through on and feel good for the rest of the day for helping someone in need... However, most of the time, they look at me and look them in their eyes and say "gotcha didn't I, now get away from me".... 

Even before I make the offer, I typically know which ones are frauds... Here is my tip - one look at their shoes... if they are falling apart, torn up - they are in need, if not they are scamming. If they are scamming, it means they are going to be standing around for a few hours and every waitress, nurse, etc who are on their feet wear good shoes... 

I think with all the welfare abusers out there, it is making me less Charitable... I donate and give time, but I am finding myself more pissed off every day at the leeches of society - those that think just because I have worked my ass off for what I have, that they are entitled my action...


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

For those who haven't been through Oklahoma City recently, or at all, panhandlers are licensed, regulated and taxed here.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Its a different time now,but when I was young most beggars were usually giving something back,mostly pencils ,my mother would see one blind or without legs on sitting on a board roller skate wheels.She would drive round the block to make sure she gave tham money.She would tell us to jump out and give them money,but not take the pencles'said he would need the money to buy more.

I figure if its just a dollar or two,the sins on them if they are rip offs,if not its on me for not helping.[ angels unaware comes to mind].But I would not buy anybody a tank of gas ,let them call home or Red Cross.

Lots of vets are in the streets now,I'll give them a dollar or two,don't care if they buy booze or food,hope its food.Seem lots of people frostbit when we use to help the homeless,seen them eat and fight over food in garbage cans,don't think that happens much anymore.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Good stories. I am not without a heart or willing to help folks out.

I take my pup to a local lake for swims every weekend. It is a bit off the beaten path but has a dirt parking lot and fairly good access to the lake. I see folks in vehicles who are obviously living in them park there, sometimes for one night but usually for a couple. I have approached them and start up a conversation about their situation. Most I have offered $20 to help them out and all have been surprised and glad to have the help. Two I remember refused the help saying that they really do not need it, they are doing alright but they appreciated the offer. One woman was there for a few weeks and I brought her a care package of soap, a towel, toothbrush and such. She had quite the odor about her and as I handed her the package I mentioned it and said if she was looking for work she would need to clean up a bit. She was embarrassed but didn’t realize she had gotten to that point.

Since the weather turned cold I have not seen anyone parking there.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Woody said:


> Good stories. I am not without a heart or willing to help folks out.
> 
> I take my pup to a local lake for swims every weekend. It is a bit off the beaten path but has a dirt parking lot and fairly good access to the lake. I see folks in vehicles who are obviously living in them park there, sometimes for one night but usually for a couple. I have approached them and start up a conversation about their situation. Most I have offered $20 to help them out and all have been surprised and glad to have the help. Two I remember refused the help saying that they really do not need it, they are doing alright but they appreciated the offer. One woman was there for a few weeks and I brought her a care package of soap, a towel, toothbrush and such. She had quite the odor about her and as I handed her the package I mentioned it and said if she was looking for work she would need to clean up a bit. She was embarrassed but didn't realize she had gotten to that point.
> 
> Since the weather turned cold I have not seen anyone parking there.


I think I might add a small box with simple things like your care package to my car. This way I can give it to someone in need if they ask for help. I'll even add some simple foods. Think I'll hit the Dollar Tree this weekend to put some boxes together. That reminds me I need to get our old coats out of the closets and take them to the church for their soup kitchen.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

TheLazyL said:


> I would never tip. Waiters get paid, the "why give them more" mentality.
> 
> Daughter worked her way thru college as a waitress. She told me if it hadn't been for some gracious tips she would have given up. Hmmmm.
> ...


When I waited tables my earnings were $2.15/hr + tips. This was less than 10yrs ago. Tips were everything. Nothing like taking home $14 for 5hrs of work on some slow nights.

Maybe rules or pay is different in places other than TX.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

Fn/Form said:


> When I waited tables my earnings were $2.15/hr + tips. This was less than 10yrs ago. Tips were everything. Nothing like taking home $14 for 5hrs of work on some slow nights.
> 
> Maybe rules or pay is different in places other than TX.


it's not any different in ohio. the bartenders at our local VFW make about 4.50 an hour, plus tips. there are only three of them, so they can almost never miss work, and they have all been there at least 10 yrs. it drives me crazy when i do audits on the books and see how much money is in the bank. the older vets just can't see letting a bartender earn more than 300-400 a week.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

OHprepper said:


> it's not any different in ohio. the bartenders at our local VFW make about 4.50 an hour, plus tips. there are only three of them, so they can almost never miss work, and they have all been there at least 10 yrs. it drives me crazy when i do audits on the books and see how much money is in the bank. the older vets just can't see letting a bartender earn more than 300-400 a week.


Wow that is low for a bartender, back in 93-94 timeframe, I was tending in Ohio, I think the rate was $5.50/hr plus tips... Average $200 a night in tips, at the time mostly cash too... When I switched over to work in IT, I actually was making $7.50 starting out, which was lower than tending bar... But it was a chance at a career...


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

OHprepper said:


> it's not any different in ohio. the bartenders at our local VFW make about 4.50 an hour, plus tips. there are only three of them, so they can almost never miss work, and they have all been there at least 10 yrs. it drives me crazy when i do audits on the books and see how much money is in the bank. the older vets just can't see letting a bartender earn more than 300-400 a week.


I had a Board Member that shook his head when I was asking for a raise.

He said when he was a MP during WWII his pay was a lot less then when I was getting I asked him what a loaf of bread cost then compared with today (this was in the late 1970s). His response was, "well&#8230;you might have a point there".

Nope. Didn't get a pay raise&#8230;..qualified for the Federal cheese give-a-way that year


----------

